# Best lavender



## karenbeth (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm sure this has been answered before but my search didn't find much. So, which lavender do you prefer for cp soap. Angustifolia or officianalis or something else and from which country? I can buy it in the supermarket here in Oz but it's not lingering and I bought lavender angustifolia from France but is something else better?


----------



## pamielynn (Nov 28, 2013)

Personally I use Lavandula officinalis 40/42 because I HATE lavender. That's right, a soaper who hates lavender  It is, however, my best selling bar. The scent of lavender comes through nice and strong without the "menthol-ish" scent the better lavenders can have. It does not have as strong of benefits as lavandula angustifolia, so when I make a leave-on product, I'll use that; but for soap, 40/42 all the way


----------



## judymoody (Nov 28, 2013)

For CP, I buy what's cheapest as the lye distorts the scent somewhat and the delicate notes of the better lavenders can get lost.


----------



## Ravenscourt Apothecary (Nov 28, 2013)

I've always used the essential oil of Lavender Angustifolia, and cannot say enough good things about it - consistently nice, stable scent in my bars that lasts for as long as the soap itself. Even bought from different suppliers, it has yet to disappoint me!


----------



## lsg (Nov 28, 2013)

My favorite is French Lavender.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 28, 2013)

I really liked the L. angustifolia that I had too.  Then I was looking for a bigger bottle and ended up with something called "premium" (as opposed to the 40/42 they sold) because it was advertised as not being as camphorous as the 40/42. I assumed that meant it would actually smell like what I know as lavender , but I was naive.  It definitely has a camphor smell, not the lovely floral lavender that I am in love with!  I don't know what species it was  because it did not say. And it wasn't cheap either, somewhere around $70 for 16 oz. 

This, combined with what Ravenscourt Apothecary said, pushes me back to lavenders clearly labeled as the species L. angustifolia, which I believe is also called English lavender.  French I think is L. dentata, though common names are always an issue with botanicals.  I'm not sure what L. officinalis is, but some accounts I've read said it was renamed to angustifolia.  Someday I hope to smell a variety of types side-by-side without buying them so I can be more knowledgeable, but until then I won't waste money on anything else. (I have 16 oz of the so called "premium" to use up! See my Camphor Camo post for a plea on how to get beyond the camphor!  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=378912#post378912 )

Good luck with your quest.  Once you get the right stuff, in my opinion, you'll know it and you'll be hooked!


----------



## karenbeth (Nov 29, 2013)

CaraBou I think you are right about the renaming - did a bit of research. Thanks for your answers. I guess the same EO  can be a bit different depending on growing conditions.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes, and that makes it even harder to know what you are getting. Or that it won't change down the road with a subsequent order. I still hope Ravenscourt Apothecary is on to something, but karenbeth, was your experience with the french angustifolia less than you liked?


----------



## karenbeth (Nov 29, 2013)

CaraBou I liked the scent but I don't have the best sniffer. Just wondering if there is a lavender that is particularly good before I buy a larger quantity. Thanks everyone.


----------

